# Topics > 5G >  5G, NTT DOCOMO, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - NTT DOCOMO, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sharing our Future

Published on Nov 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Press Release
"DOCOMO Successfully Conducts 5G Trials in Actual-use Environments"
Trials carried out with Nokia Networks, Samsung, Ericsson, Fujitsu and Huawei—\

November 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Press-release 
"KT, NTT DOCOMO, SK Telecom and Verizon to Form 5G Open Trial Specification Alliance"

February 22, 2016

----------

